# Wikipedia and the Tesla Model 3



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

So I was surprised to not find an already active tread here about the Model 3 Wikipedia page.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_3

Anyways.... I figured with all the owners, spec. & tech nerds and future owners alike here on M3OC everyone should take a look and see if there is anything they could add, edit or improve on this valuable global collaborative.

I just added some missing color options to the specs chart citing Elon's 2018 Tweet and the Electrek Article about the now "Limited Edition" colors including my own Silver Metallic & Obsidian Black Metallic.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good read ty!


----------

